# Вопросы-ответы > Психологические консультации >  Профессиональная психологическая помощь преданным

## NarayaniRadha dd

Среди преданных есть профессиональные психологи. Например очень хорошие отзывы о методе системных расстановок. Проводит Сатчитананда Кришна прабху. Обычно на Ботаническом по воскресеньям. Его тел 8-926-835-7008

----------


## Нитай дас

Спасибо большое за создание этой темы. 
Пожалуйста, расскажите подробнее, чем именно и как Вам помог/помогает Сатчитананда Кришна прабху, расскажите о нем подробнее, о его навыках, опыте, знаниях, образовании, какие тренинги проводит, проводит ли консультации, где и т.п., чтобы был полноценный отзыв и факты. Нас читает не только Москва, а СНГ минимум, поэтому прошу указывать город. Также будет корректным получать разрешение того, чьи контакты мы публикуем. 
Предлагаю всем жалеющим размещать в этой теме перечисленную информацию о том, какая психологическая помощь для Вас была полезна, в каком виде и от кого (расскажите о нем подробнее). 
И еще вопрос к посетителям форума - будет ли для Вас полезным сделать несколько рубрик, аналогично философии, "Вопросы к...[имя психолога]", чтобы у Вас был выбор. Например, преданным, которые много лет практикуют, возможно будет комфортнее обратиться к такому опытному и возвышенному преданному как Сатчитананда Кришна прабху.
И еще один вопрос к посетителям форума - интересно ли Вам увидеть рубрики по психологическим техникам (расстановки и т.п.)?

----------


## NarayaniRadha dd

Системные расстановки — это уникальный метод, позволяющий за сравнительно короткое время эффективно провести диагностику, и установить сбои, причины проблем и сложных, запутанных ситуаций. А главное, увидеть решение и возможности выхода из них.
сайт http://novami.ru/

----------

